

An Exciting Twist on Fundraising - FundCrazr
https://fundcrazr.com/how-it-works

======
FundCrazr
Looking for thoughts on: Is our mission clear? Do you understand our concept?
Would you participate as a fundraising manager and/or a supporter? Thank you!

